# Texas State University



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I go there as well, but I actually live up in Austin, I'm on campus usually only once a week now to meet with my thesis advisor. Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I grew up about half an hour away from there, but I'm no longer in the state. Nonetheless, if you want any info about the area, I might be helpful? Not sure what you're looking for.... just other people who go to school there...?


----------



## Tiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Maybe one day, but I live too far.


----------

